# Pinview,echo and rock port



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

can any one tell me how the ice is at any of this places? My wife,buddy and I want to go ice fishing on Thursday.So I was wondering how the ice was and the fishing.Any info would be great.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Geesh, Just go to the berry, Dont waste your time on those lakes :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

They all have safe ice.
Trout fishing has been good at Echo and Rockport but you have to find them. Rockport is best for Trout, closer to the inlet.
Pineview has been spotty for Perch and Crappie.
Again , move around to find them.
Pineview on Thurdsay may be a good idea.
It won't be as crowded as it is on a weekend.
Get away from the crowds at any of these places for the best fishing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Like Grandpa D stated all places will have safe ice. Guess it depends on what kinda fishy you want to primarily target. -Ov- -Ov- 

Again like what was posted...just get out there and be willing to move around. We're most likely headed to PV on Thursday in search of Perch, Crappie, or whatever else may want to bite and visit topside. But one thing WE WON'T BE SITTING IN THE HOUSE unless we get a blizzard or an unforseen something happens. :wink: :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys i'm wanting some perch.So I think we will hit pin view or echo.Thanks for the reply. Stevo the berry is later.Thursday is going to be a half day or so.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Thanks Guys i'm wanting some perch.So I think we will hit pin view or echo.Thanks for the reply. Stevo the berry is later.Thursday is going to be a half day or so.


Fished PV by the PH today. Caught close to 100 perch but not much quality(maybe 20 keepers). Ice is 10" but it is a hell of a walk over there from the HWY. :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Guys i'm wanting some perch.So I think we will hit pin view or echo.Thanks for the reply. Stevo the berry is later.Thursday is going to be a half day or so.
> ...


I think we will be by cemetery point or we will be by the dam fishing at PV. thanks


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck to you guys out there. Im taking a half day this afternoon & will probrably hit rockport for a while. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Good luck to you guys out there. Im taking a half day this afternoon & will probrably hit rockport for a while. Ill let you know how it goes.


lucky you. yea let em know how you do.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Good luck to you guys out there. Im taking a half day this afternoon & will probrably hit rockport for a while. Ill let you know how it goes.


Good to see you are finally using some of your 3 cagillion hours of vacation time and putting them to good use!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Haha, not quite. We got 5 hours of leave for "christmas party", but our lame ass group decided to just do a pot luck thing at work, soooo, We get 5 hours we have to use this pay period........ I would rather spend it fishing than with my co-workers anyways :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Haha, not quite. We got 5 hours of leave for "christmas party", but our lame ass group decided to just do a pot luck thing at work, soooo, We get 5 hours we have to use this pay period........ I would rather spend it fishing than with my co-workers anyways :mrgreen:


Agreed... 100% :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

From what I have experienced, Rockport definitely has safe ice by the dam. I only caught 6 Rainbows when I went last sunday. I imagine more and more lakes are getting safe ice by the day so options will really start opening up!


----------

